# final gear ratio?



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

whats the final gear ratio on a 95 altima? thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

DRIVETRAIN
Drive Configuration
Front engine/front-wheel drive

Transmission Type (overdrive)
Electronically controlled 4-speed automatic (GLE) or 5-speed manual transmission (XE, GXE, and SE)

Gear Ratios 1)
4-speed automatic
5-speed manual

1st
2.785
3.285

2nd
1.545
1.850

3rd
1.000
1.206

4th
0.694
0.954

5th
--
0.740

reverse
2.272
3.428

Final Drive Ratio 1)
3.619
3.650/3.895 (SE)

Differential
Conventional


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

hey, i've been looking for that info my self. Nice list.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got that info and more. need anything else? i have most specs from about 95 or so on up.


----------

